# HELP -- my cat turned into attack cat



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

I have 2 cats. Kitty and Ditto. They have lived with each other for their entire life of 3 years. They are both neutered. The other day kitty was lounging on a box lid. I startled him and he jumped in defense. Ditto reacted and attacked. Kitty was losing so I took my cutting mat to divide them. Ditto turned on me and bit the crap out of me. I hid in the bathroom till I could run for help. I have 12 teeth holes in my leg. I took Kitty with me to the emergency room because I didn't trust Ditto. When we came back, Ditto kept going after kitty. We spent the night locked in the bedroom. Ditto spent the night digging and chewing the door to get in. In the morning, Ditto let me walk around him, but still lounges at kitty. Kitty happened to have to go to the vet the entire day for dental work. I stayed home with Ditto. He crawled on my chest and purred the entire day. I took him to the vet when I went to pick up kitty. The vet said he was a good cat and asked me not to put him down. There was a cat that hangs outside of my house. I chalked it up to that and the fact I got in the middle of a fight. A major no, no. Anyways. I kept the two divided per orders from the vet. This morning, kitty tried to jump up on the tub and slipped. Ditto attacked him so I had to divide them again. I try to get them together. They are fine at first. Kitty tends to jump when Ditto gets near him. Which makes Ditto react again. I tried a water bottle to stop the fights. I was going to try hormones, but can't get the cat to take them. What is the problem? 3 years nothing. Is this going to go away, or do I need to get rid of Ditto? He is quarintined to my house due to the health department at the moment. So, I couldn't get rid of him for 10 days anyways. Not sure if an SPCA would take him. He is normally a momma's boy. Does bunch of tricks. But a very scared cat. He is normal around me. Hears my voice and comes running. If he could have a home with a single person -- I would do it. No body I know will take him. They saw my leg. HELP --- am I making it worse?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

None of the above. You're dealing with a phenomenon called redirected aggression. At this point you need the intervention of a feline behaviorist. There's basically nothing wrong with either of these cats. They, and you, just need some assistance to get everything back to normal, and to understand what the trigger is for this, so you can avoid it in the future. Ask your vet for a recommendation, or your local Humane Society. In the meantime, keep them separated.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry  

First of all, the separation suggested by the vet was the right approach. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you didn't separate them for more than a day or two. If so, that's not nearly long enough. 
You could also consult a behaviorist, as Tim suggests.

Your first step should be to separate the cats. Then search on this site and on the 'net for info on redirected aggression (use quotation marks around the words when Googling :wink: ). You will find lots of info on this fairly common problem.

This is a problem that can be fixed, but it will takes lots of time, love, and patience. Please try before making any major decisions about your cat. If it were me, I'd only consider rehoming if I had young children in my home to worry about.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. This is a common and, absolutely, fixable problem. You said there are strays outside. That could have something to do with it.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Unfortunately this sounds pretty serious. If you can't afford a feline behaviourist you should keep the cats separated for a week, possibly longer. If they attack you again you have to make your own decision about whether or not you want to find homes for one of the cats. This behaviour doesn't sound normal.
I recommend that you go to a doctor as soon as possible. Cat bites can be pretty nasty.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*keeping them divided*

Am I doing this right? Is there anything I could be doing better? 

I have them divided. I tried two separate rooms on different ends of the house. It wasn't working. I would open a door and he would jump out. Plus, they are digging in the carpet, trying to get out. So, I tried one in a bedroom and the other out roaming. This causes problems because they end up hanging outside the door where the other one is at. I'm sure that isn't helping. 

I'm trying to spend equal time with both cats. I didn't want them to get lonely and start another behavior problem. I'm single and work, but I'm trying. I ended up going from the two different rooms every 30 minutes last night. I thought if I slept with Ditto (attack cat), then he would not tear up my carpet. It works temporarily, until the other cat starts begging to come in. So, I go to keep him company for awhile. I find if I don't lock them in the room with me, they don't care to be with me, they just want to hang outside the door of the other cat. How can I make this situation better? Is spending time with both of them really helping, or just exhausting me? 

I'm trying to find a temporary home for Kitty (good cat). I figure this would give me time with Ditto without him tearing up my carpet, being confined, or worrying about the other cat. But will I have troubles when I reintroduce them? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Tell me to run around the yard naked and it will solve everything, I would do it. I'm that desparate. 

Next advice..... what to use to keep the other cat that hangs outside away? I'm googling it, heading to the pet store, asking for a behaviorist, and looking for a book for the inner workings on kitties. Any recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: keeping them divided*



cat_lady said:


> ... I would open a door and he would jump out.


You have to be expecting that every time you open the door.



> Plus, they are digging in the carpet, trying to get out.


Put down carpet runner.



> I'm trying to spend equal time with both cats.


No, don't do that. Spend your time with the dominant cat. And don't let the dominant cat see you spend any time with the other cat. Cats don't expect and don't need to be treated equal. And don't worry about them being lonely.



> It works temporarily, until the other cat starts begging to come in.


You have to learn to be the master of this situation. These cats have you wrapped around their little paws. You must ignore their begging for attention when it's inappropriate.



> Is spending time with both of them really helping,


No; I think you can see that it isn't.



> I'm trying to find a temporary home for Kitty (good cat). .... But will I have troubles when I reintroduce them?


Yes. Don't do that, it's not a solution.



> Tell me to run around the yard naked and it will solve everything, I would do it. I'm that desparate.


Hmmmmm......well, I think I'll confine myself to what works. :lol: 



> what to use to keep the other cat that hangs outside away?


Whaaaaa?!?!? Is there another, third cat here you haven't mentioned before? A strange cat? (This may be the key)



> , and looking for a book for the inner workings on kitties. Any recommendations are welcomed.


Pam Johnson-Bennett: "Cat vs. Cat" "Psycho Kitty" "Twisted Wiskers" (There's three :wink: )

-----------------

PS - I can see from your post that you have the desire to solve this. Mix in some willpower, patience, persistence, knowledge, and discipline and I think you have a very good shot at it. I do think that you want to keep both cats and have a happy cat family again.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

My neighbors cat visits my patio often. He was out there about an hour before the incident happened. I'm guessing that had something to do with it. When kitty got startled, he went into attack position. He didn't jump on Ditto, but was ready. He has never done that before. Ditto is my scared cat. I would expect that from him. If I keep the neighbors cat away, will this prevent this from happening again? or is the damage done? 

A coworker thought that because Ditto passed the threshold to resorting into biting, there is no going back. He won't think twice before he does it again. 

I am embarrassed to say I don't know which one is the Alpha cat. I would of said Kitty. I got him first. But Kitty is easy going. If Ditto starts playing with something that he was playing with, he lets it go. They go through phases on who sleeps with me. Kitty isn't the cuddling type, so it is Ditto who paws at me, sits in my lap, bugs to play. After all this has happened, both of them starve for my attention. Now I'm confused. 

One more question... you say that moving one cat to another house isn't a good idea. But separating them is. So, is it OK that they visit each other through the door? Having them both know the other one is in the house is helping? How do you suggest I reintroduce each other? 

I have to go out of town next week for 5 days. I was going to take Kitty with me. He likes to travel and loves new places. Should I not do this? It is hard for me to ask somebody to hang out and deal with this battle. I will go crazy knowing they are both in the same house.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I think you've discovered the trigger -- the neighbor's cat. I'm not sure what you can do about preventing that cat from coming on your patio. Do you think your neighbor will cooperate if you explain what a huge problem it's caused? Eliminating the trigger is necessary to solving this problem. I think once that's done, it's just a matter of time until they settle down and forget what freaked them out. Maybe for now cover up the lower part of the window, so they can't see out? 

If they show non-aggressive interest in each other, then you can let them interact through the door. But be alert for any sign of anxiety, fear, or aggression and stop it immediately. I don't think you need to go through a reintroduction process. Just get rid of the redirected aggression trigger, give them some time to calm down, and let them get back together when they are.

I disagree with your neighbor about the biting. Your cat wasn't biting YOU, it was just attacking the handiest available life-form because the real object (the strange cat) was out of reach. That's what's meant by "redirected."

Yeah, it's not easy to figure out who the boss cat is; in fact, they may exchange that role, depending on location and time of day. What you learn in those books should help.

Sorry, but I don't have any good suggestions about the vacation dilemma. Stay home? 

PS - you might find this interesting: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=24434
also pp 157 - 159 in "Cat vs. Cat"


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, this is a bad time for you to go away. Is there anyway this trip could be postponed? If not, I would reintroduce the cats when you return. Who would care for the cat staying at home? 

This is a really difficult problem--unless your neighbor keeps her cat in, because cats always manage to get under drapes. You could use clear glass craft paint, which would look pleasing.* I think your neighbor has the best answer to your problem, however. I hope she cooperates. I wish you the best.

*Gallery Glass, clear. http://plaidenterprises.com/


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

I wrote a feline behavorist and anxiously waiting for a reply. 

I tried to introduce them in the morning for a feeding. They could care less about the food. They went straight to each other. Kitty keeps jumping, acting like he is scared to death, but he still comes around him. Every sudden move, usually Ditto attacks then, so I'm all jumpy. I tried a trick I read about. I put Ditto in the carrier and set him in the middle of the floor. Kitty went up to him and sniffed him. Now what to do? I guess I don't know what to do next. I have kitty locked in the bedroom so Ditto can walk around a little bit. Did I end their encounter too soon? They say go slow. How often should I let them together? Ditto gets hunched down for attack, but isn't showing teeth, nor growling. So, were they OK and I'm paranoid? 

I also tried rubbing the same towel on both of them. 

If somebody has a sense of how often is too much -- I would love to hear it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

cat_lady said:


> ....Kitty keeps jumping, acting like he is scared to death, ... Every sudden move, usually Ditto attacks then,.... Ditto gets hunched down for attack, ....


If you observe fear and/or aggression then it's too soon for them to be together. They must be separated when these emotions are aroused because each time is self-reinforcing.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

They stayed together for about an hour. Ditto even licked Kitty's head. Good sign. As soon as Ditto hissed, I put him back in the room. I did what it said to do from an article on line. I crawled around on all 4's, following Ditto. Any time they got into a staring role where I saw tension, I would call Ditto's name to distract him. I now use that time to give the treats. I tried to get him to come to me and forget about the other cat. It seemed to work to some extent. Boy is it tiring. Kitty doesn't seem as jumpy anymore.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Excellent!! I thought of the distraction technique while I was offline and happy to find out you'd discovered it yourself. When you use something the cats enjoy -- treats, toys, whatever -- to distract them when they're with the other cat then it focuses their attention away from the other cat and toward what they enjoy, and gives them a positive association with being around the other cat.

Keep doing what works!!


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*critical point... need advice*

Ditto -- my feline pit bull, has had a yard pass from his confinement since one O'clock (it is now almost 8 pm). I am shocked that he has behaved this long. Kitty hasn't been as jumpy. Actually, Kitty has shown his alpha state with little resistance. Any time I thought that Ditto was going to challenge, I've distracted him by calling his name or getting him to play. He started playing too. Not for long, but it is a start. I even took a nap with them. Kitty was laying by my head, ditto wanted to go on my chest. Kitty swatted at him. Shockingly, Ditto just backed up and sat at the end of the bed. It ended up Kitty curled up on the front of my legs and Ditto on the back. I think it was more of a nap for them seeing I was terrified to make a move. 

After this long story.... Should I let Ditto roam tonight? Should I let him roam tomorrow while I'm at work? If I lock him up, should I go through the games of reintroducing them -- with the carrier and towel?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think you need to go through the intro process, but I do think it would be a good idea to keep them separated whenever you're not there to supervise. At least until you're sure they're all over it. 

Oh, and I'm going to vote now: "He'll be OK...." :wink:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

If your trip is unavoidable, I'd put the two cats in a boarding kennel. Don't leave them at home alone.

You seem to be making progress but the most important element in the situation is the removal of the strange cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Boarding would be safer for all concerned. I agree with Gizmocat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I went through a similar situation last year. My neighbor's cat was always out in my yard. Maggie & Kobi would always have little skirmishes whenever it was out there and one day they ended up having a knock down drag out that resulted in them biting each other both developed an abcess because even though I checked them over, I didn't find the bites.

I tried letting them work it out on their own, but Maggie was really, really upset. She never attacked me, but she wouldn't let me near her when Kobi was around. She took to hanging out on top of the fridge and hiding under the bed etc. After several days, getting worse...not better, I decided to separate them. I kept them completely apart for 2 weeks and basically went through a re-intro process. It took another 2 weeks before I would leave them both out at night and I think another week after that before I left them together when I left the house. 

It was ugly and took a lot of patience but we made it. I did ask my neighbor to keep their cat in and they agreed, but after a few weeks it was out again. Nothing happened until this spring...Kobi was out on screened porch, but since it was early spring I had plexi window panels instead of the screens. The cat came up the stairs and tried to get at Kobi through one of the panels and nearly popped it out. I talked to my neighbor again and they agreed to to keep the cat in...this time it's worked, haven't seen it out since then. 

So...I think you need to deal with the neighbor's cat or this will be an ongoing situation for you. I had decided that if they wouldn't keep him in, I was going to call there everytime he was in my yard for them to come and get him. I thought this might be effective because he was often out all night...thought since I was getting woken up at 3am hearing my cats yowl, that they should have the pleasure as well. Fortunately the second conversation worked and I didn't have to resort to that tactic. 

I think you have some serious work ahead of you, but I do think it's recoverable.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I just saw the two posts about boarding the cats while you're away. I'm going to disagree this these suggestions. I think they have enough going on that the additional stress of being put in a kennel would not help the situation. It's not ideal, but I would keep them in separate rooms while I was gone, at least they're in their home environment.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be good, Doodlebug, if the person caring for them is very careful and very responsible. She would have to know the situation and be willing to take extra care. It isn't easy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> That would be good, Doodlebug, if the person caring for them is very careful and very responsible. She would have to know the situation and be willing to take extra care. It isn't easy.


I absolutely agree...what I didn't say (and should have) is that I think the person caring for them should be a very qualified, well recommended Pet Sitter. I never use a kennel, so I don't know pricing differences but I can't imagine that it would be any more than a kennel. I have an excellent Pet Sitter that costs $14 a day plus $2 a day for each extra cat. Of course that price may vary by area.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

It is my reserve commitment so I have to go. I have a friend who stays at the house while I'm gone. There are only a couple of people that Ditto isn't afraid of. He is one of them. I was going to have him stay and take Kitty with me. Kitty loves to travel. I put his carrier down and he jumps in. He rides great. I open the carrier, but he tends to stay inside anyways. He sees new places as opportunities to explore. Only because of that trait in him, I don't see it as stressful. 

I agree about a pet sitter anyways. A trained professional can keep an eye on how Ditto responds. If anything, Ditto will miss Kitty. When Kitty was at the vets for his teeth cleaning (the morning after the attack), Ditto ran from room to room, crying for him. That is another reason why if he has somebody that stays at the house to keep him company, opposed to just a stranger dropping in. 

Is there ways to desensitize Ditto? I'm reading the book Cat Vs Cat that was recommended. I was hoping a solution to that would be in there.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

cat_lady said:


> Is there ways to desensitize Ditto? I'm reading the book Cat Vs Cat that was recommended. I was hoping a solution to that would be in there.


pp 151-154 :wink:

also some material on same subject in "Think Like a Cat"


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

Things seem to be going good in the household. But something strange happened. 

I had starting locking kitty out of the FROG. He likes to pee on the carpet up there. I tried putting a litter box, but his preference is still the carpet. I opened the door this past weekend just in case they get into it and he runs up the stairs. I didn't want him to run into a dead end. However, I was on the computer and he ran up stairs. I followed him to find him squatting in position. He didn't even stop when I obviously caught him.

What psycho kitty thoughts are going through his head? Doesn't he feel that I have enough feline issues to deal with? I know this is petty compared to the feline pit bull, but I thought I would throw it out there. Just in case my methods of curing Ditto might have adverse effects on Kitty.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I take it this is an ongoing problem? Unrelated to your redirected aggression incident, probably. There's a sticky at the top of the topic list about inappropriate urination. And you can google and find lots of articles. Here's a couple:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=006
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... retspartii
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... etspartiii
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... retspartiv

Well, OK, four -- the series should probably be titled "Everything you always wanted to know about the litterbox but were afraid to ask" :lol:

Be sure to pay close attention to finding and cleaning urine spots. Half-measures are ineffective.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

Ops, spoke too soon. Ditto's visitation rights were revoked. Not sure what happened. I was outside and came in to find them under the kitchen chairs, tense. I tried giving treats. Ditto tends not to eat the treats when put together. That trick isn't working. But neither would take them. Then came that aweful howeling, then came a hiss (from ditto). Kitty jumped on the chair so I grabbed Ditto. 

I wish I could read their minds. Back to the books. Hopefully the answers are in there. Should I get them examined? I'm not sure if the vet really looked at Ditto.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*putting cat to sleep*

I don't know if I can do this any more. I returned from Atlanta. I think Kitty needed a break from being on guard. When I entered the house, I went out of my way to hug Ditto and kiss him. I put him down. Within 5 minutes, I heard the hissing and the nasty howling. They started fighting. I had to lock him up. I can't trust them together. It is scary when he loses control because I'm scared to pick up either one of them. I tried the distractions and had to go to the water bottle. That only slowed him down for seconds, didn't stop the fight. 

I'm seriously considering putting him to sleep. We are all going to be in counseling at the end of this. 

The health department wants to interview Ditto tomorrow. They got involved because I was bit so bad. I don't know how that will go. I'm sure if he attacks the other cat while he is there, that can't look good. HELP --- I tried a behaviorist, but we don't have one in Charleston and the internet guys didn't respond. 

I have a second opinion from a vet tomorrow. Any advice will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I recommend finding another home for Ditto. Someone who knows cats may be able to deal with him. You'll have to tell him about his attack tendencies. Maybe someone can foster the cat and socialize him, but it sounds like he'll have to be in a one cat household if he gets through it.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Given that you've just returned and the cats have been away from each other, it's not surprising that there's tension. The trip came at a difficult time for you, unfortunately.

I understand your frustration, but given that you've just been away, IMO you really ought to hold off on making any major decisions about the cats. Things may improve once everyone's had a chance to settle back into a routine.

I have dealt with a similar situation with my cats, though my cats were not aggressive toward me, just each other. I had to watch mine very carefully, and like you I successfully used distraction techniques.



cat_lady said:


> Every sudden move, usually Ditto attacks then, so I'm all jumpy.


One thing that is important...your stress level needs to be low for the cats to stay calm. I learned that if I got excited, yelled at the cats, or ran around, they were more upset. I started talking very calmly to them in a low voice whenever they began to show signs of attacking, and it really helped to diffuse their anger.

This is not an easy problem to solve. It takes alot of time and patience. I hope you don't have to rehome one of your cats.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## anndemi (Aug 9, 2006)

I voted to find him a new home, specially matched to deal with his disposition.

I have a friend (big, burly "tough" guy) who owned and loved a large, assertive, mean tom. For example, that cat wouldn't allow any human to sit in the living room arm chair (except my friend, of course), and would even stalk and bite his then girlfriend. Well, she adjusted, they married, and they kept the cat til it died.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this works out.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

You've made the right decision. You have to get on with your life and hopefully, Ditto can get on with his.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

gizmocat said:


> You've made the right decision. You have to get on with your life and hopefully, Ditto can get on with his.


In her last post (see below), cat_lady said she was considering putting Ditto to sleep. She didn't mention rehoming him, or coming to any decision :? 



cat_lady said:


> I'm seriously considering putting him to sleep. We are all going to be in counseling at the end of this.
> 
> The health department wants to interview Ditto tomorrow. They got involved because I was bit so bad. I don't know how that will go. I'm sure if he attacks the other cat while he is there, that can't look good. HELP --- I tried a behaviorist, but we don't have one in Charleston and the internet guys didn't respond.
> 
> I have a second opinion from a vet tomorrow. Any advice will greatly be appreciated.


Cat_lady, any updates on Ditto?


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*things worked out*

First THANK YOU for all of your support and immediate attention. I was desparate and relied on this forum!! 

To update. After getting back from Atlanta -- things got worse. The attacks were coming with in 5 minutes of contact between the two. I went to another vet for another opinion. 

I had my sister and her family coming into town and I had to make some decision fast. I asked the vet for pills and he said NO. That would make Ditto more aggressive. He would be in a bad mood while he was on the pills and then really aggressive when he got off of them. He suggested I let them fight it out. He showed me how to get a hurt cat into a carrier just in case I had to take one to the hospital. This was not reassuring. His other advise was to take both cats to a kennel. Let them look at each other and then reintroduce them to the house together. He said by taking one out of the house when I took Kitty to Atlanta, Ditto became even more territorial. that is why it got worse. I needed to get them to a mutual area where it was no body's territoriy and reintroduce them. Because my sister came to town, I decided the kennel made sense. They went to Paw Plaza Hotel. I figure that sounded plush enough. It killed me to punish Kitty too. He is so friendly, but I would try anything. Plus, my sister brought a dog. I wanted to kill her. Don't they understand what **** I was in? Both cats were stressed out to the max. 

Back to the story. I picked them both up today. I paid for 2 condo's and asked if they could be monitored close the first day to see if they fight. If they got along, then they could open the doors between them. When the health department came to interview Ditto earlier. He hide. After that, he seemed to be fine. He went back to following around Kitty. Kitty would of preferred for him not too, but Ditto seemed to realize that he was too scared to be Alpha cat. So, I really thought the kennel would work. 

The girls at the kennel said they were really scared, but didn't fight at all. They have been walking around the house without any confrontations with each other. since our return to the house. It is too soon to say my troubles are over. But for now, I will work on the pee problem from the first post. So far, so good. But I will take that problem over the fighting any day!!!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

_What kind of vet recommends that you let cats fight it out?_ I'd go to another vet! This guy must be looking to charge you to patch the two cats up!

Putting them in the kennel seems to have worked. Maybe someone understood that he would lose his home if he didn't behave.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought the "let them fight it out" was pretty rough. He told me to leave the house for a couple of hours so it doesn't upset me. Me being upset would make things worse. He felt that I was only prolonging the fight. 

The books said do not punish the cat. But it says to divide them. I wondered if locking him in a room wasn't punishing him while I was trying to divide them. I was scared that I was making things worse. 

After the vet appointment, I did let them "fight it out". They didn't fight though. Kitty just kept running to different areas of the house to hide. However, sleeping with me is a big issue. I had to make the rule -- no fighting in the bed. I was WAY too close for that. 

He recommended for me to take them to the University of Georgia in Athens for a consulation with a Feline Behaviorist. It would be $250 for the consultation and a 5 hour drive. He said it was the best in the US. Any ideas on this? Has anybody heard of it? It was going to be an option. I'm going to see how the next couple of days go. The vet was also told that he would have to perform a few blood tests on Ditto first. Check his thyroid and etc. I thought that is why I got the appointment with him to begin with. The vets just look at him visually and said he was fine. I thought that was a strong statement for a cheesy exam. I might get those tests done anyways. ANY THOUGHTS??? 

I ordered the books that were recommended but the stores didn't have. They are on their way. Maybe I can read fast enough to get ahead of the next dilemma.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think that if by dividing them, you lock one in a room and leave the other free to roam the house with access to you...then you are punishing the one you put in the room. But if you put them both in different rooms, then you are dividing them. (it still seems like punishment, but it's equal).

I would find another vet, he should have better suggestions than 'let them fight it out'. Hopefully the kennel visit helped....

Edit: Oh yeah...hyperthyroid can make a cat aggressive, so I think the tests are a good idea. But with a different vet.


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*UPDATE -- Adivce on interactive playing.*

I bought everything the book mentions. Kitty loves the interactive play toys. He goes crazy even if I'm not playing with him. (he hasn't played since he was a kitten). This is great. I just have one problem. The cats usually are in the same room. Ditto isn't into these toys. He is my feline who wishes he was a pooch. He fetches, carries around anything that resembles a stick, and likes to swat at a ball when you throw it. I always consider him my playful cat. I use to play with him all the time. (I was sad that I couldn't find something that Kitty liked to do.) He isn't playing much now. He is always looking at Kitty for approval. Kitty however, won't play long if Ditto enters the room. I figure he loses his concentration because of Ditto. They recommend playing with them separate. I just can't keep them separate for too long. I have hours to devote to them. So that isn't the problem. If I catch one without the other, I jump on the opportunity to play. But then Ditto comes in the room and Kitty stops. But because Kitty is still kind of wond up, leaves opportunities for problems. I tried doing the two toys at the same time, but Ditto could care less and is more interested in what Kitty is doing. 

Any advice. I'm scared that I'm solving one problem to only cause another. Is playing with one while the other one is around a really bad thing? Should I stop abruptly when the other enters the room. How do I end the play session with Kitty so he isn't still excited?


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*tough*

I'm happy to hear that you still have both cats, I read the whole thread today.
I don't have any experience with this but is there a tiring game that you can play with the cats so the playtime doesn't last too long. I use the loop end of dog leash or tape measure and just drag against the floor up and down the stairs until I was tired, the cats tire out in about 10 min. I used to do this about 3 times a day before I worked full-time.
Is hours too much time to devote to cats? Maybe they are addicted to your attention.
And I would still have them separated. A few weeks might not be long enough. It took one of my cats 5 weeks just to get used to a new cat. Its very stressful, maybe treat one (aggressive one) as the new one. Less attention to him, don't let him sleep with you.
This sounds tiring, but some of us will do anything for our pets, I'm glad you are one of them.
I wouldn't put a cat down for aggressive, a dog, maybe, if he attacked someone. (Literally attacked not just bit)


----------



## cat_lady (Jul 28, 2006)

*hurt kitty*

3 am, kitty jumped out of bed, dashing for the garage. I'm not sure what startled him, but the fun began again. I spent the entire evening, playing ref. There was a lot of hissing and growling, but no actual contact. (that I'm aware of). So, I thought if they rubbed noses or did what they had to do, we could get back to bed. Not sure what all happened, but Kitty got hurt. Things changed and kitty was sprawled on the floor and Ditto would walk like he was preparing to escape, not attack. It was strange. Kitty would let him lay behind him, and lose eye contact. I didn't realize till mid afternoon that kitty was limping. When I noticed he was in the garage for most of the day. I brought food, water and a litter box in there. He brought it all up. I rushed him to the vet. He tore a tendon in his knee. I bought baby gates. I wasn't sure if the boys issues were settled. Kitty being hurt, I wasn't about to chance another fight. Surprisingly, Ditto wants to be in the same room with him, but no fighting. 

Is this going to change the hands when kitty gets better? Ditto is getting alpha positions.... sitting on the favorite spot on the condo. Sitting on my lap? What can I expect and is there a way that I can be reacting to avoid future problems. I am giving Ditto more attention to keep him away from Kitty. I have a feeling that will bite me in the butt. I was suppose to keep kitty locked in a small room so he wouldn't use his leg. But that had Ditto out the door, crying. 

I'm still a little nervous. I think the trust between the two is broken. I went out for a couple of hours, because things seem fine between the two. After I got back, Ditto was doing his low crawl walk right next to Kitty. Kitty hobbled faster to a carrier that I have. (I tried to space safe places in every room especially because he is hurt)

Do you see problems that I should be preparing for? 

So much for "let them fight it out". that was a $300 bill just to tell me what is wrong. Time is the only cure. 

Wondering what sleeping arrangements I should do? I'm thinking of sleeping with him in the guest room. I have a tromble which is low to the ground. I don't want him jumping up and down my bed. With the pet gate at the door. If Ditto can see us, maybe he won't cry. Or give him free roam (but shut some doors) 

Once again, I have to go out of town next week for work. Back to thinking. Thank goodness my travel schedule has been light. But it always seems to be bad timing. I have a sitter coming twice a day. I'm thinking of keeping him in a bedroom with the door shut. Thurs - Sun I was able to get somebody to spend the night. I'm thinking behind closed door. Let the sitter come during the day and let him out for her stay. Then my house guest can let him out while he is there until bed time. Then back behind closed doors. Do you think he will be OK. I'm even thinking of putting a TV in that room with the pet sitter video playing. Honestly, I play that when I'm out for a couple of hours and haven't seen any evidence that they even watch it.


----------

